
VMware embraces open source with Dirk Hohndel leading the way - frostmatthew
http://www.cio.com/article/3095843/open-source-tools/vmware-today-has-a-strong-investment-in-open-source-dirk-hohndel.html
======
dozzie
Oh yes, especially Linux kernel as a boot manager. But I think they embraced
it several years earlier.

------
chmaynard
Chief open source officer? What does that mean? I'd love to see his job
description.

~~~
chmaynard
From his LinkedIn profile:

Leading the company’s open source efforts and strategy, driving common values
and processes across the company for VMware’s interaction with the open source
communities, with a goal to more efficiently and effectively increase the
company’s engagement in and contributions to open source communities as well
as use open source components to accelerate software development.

